# Slimed.....HB’s.



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I’ve had a few very healthy hives for the past 5 years or so. Checked my hives one week to 10 days ago and everything looked good. Then the amount of bees coming and going on one of the hives dropped drastically. I decided to inspect and found a dead slimed hive.

I froze all the frames and cleaned the boxes. I put the frames back out to see if they might get robbed and cleaned up. No luck.

So. Question is, can you save the “drawn out wax” or does it have to be scrapped down to the foundation??


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Is that Foulbrood?


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

ET1 SS said:


> Is that Foulbrood?


Unfortunately those are brood frames but appear to be full of honey. Frames came from the lower brood box. Hive absconded.

The hive may have been honey bound.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

It looks like there is black-something filling many of the cells. Which is why I suggested foulbrood.

What are those worms [larvea]?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

The hive beetle maggots will cause honey to start fermenting from their urine. Honey is useless and bees will not want it. You could put on ant hill and have them clean up. The comb looks old so starting over is best. Problem is there is good chance they are done making comb for this flow. Many replace comb every 2 years or so. My bees are making little to no comb now. Hive beetle if bad enough will make hive abscond. Keep close eye on your other hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never seen hive bettle larva and from my under standing that occures in the ground.

Before I gave up on the robbing aspect I would take a capping scratcher and scratch one side lightly. I say one side as I would not want the honey to run out on the other side.

Also if you have plastic foundation you could use a plastic scraper and scrap the comb off and melt it down in a solar melter. 











 Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

ET1 SS said:


> It looks like there is black-something filling many of the cells. Which is why I suggested foulbrood.
> 
> What are those worms [larvea]?


Those are hive beetle larva. I froze the the entire frame with them all over it but still alive. The picture is what they look like after frozen. 

I think the black cells are honey cells that are in dark brood cells making them appear dark/black.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice job of freezing them right away. Never fun to see.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

You could shake out in chicken coop if you have one they love them. Drown in tub of water or hose out on concrete. Some of the larva will survive if dumped on dirt. Fire ants work killing them.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> I have never seen hive bettle larva and from my under standing that occures in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Al


Al..... you are much more in “the know” than I am but I think the HB cycle is something like this. 

Adult HB lays egg in hive cell (much like queen bee)

Egg turns into larvae. 

Larvae feeds on honey cells (sliming them along the way) until they drop to ground. 

Larvae bury themselves in ground. 

Larvae emerge from ground as a mature Hive Bettle. Climb/Fly into hive.....repeat cycle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well chalk it up to being lazy that day. Not many hive beetle cases here in Michign and I didn't goggle them to see how it worked.

So thanks for letting me know.


 Al


----------

